# AM Dispatcher-UNH



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*This does not appear to be a LAW ENFORCEMENT DISPATCHING position, but it would be great for either an experienced Police Dispatcher or Officer or someone wanting to get their feet wet as a dispatcher, hence, I'm posting it.*

AM Dispatcher
Institution:
*University of New Hampshire*

Location:
Durham, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/09/2019

Application Due:
07/19/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*AM DISPATCHER*

*Location:* UNH, Durham, NH
*Department:* UNH Transportation Services Administration [UQTADM]
*Posting Number/Job Order #:* PS1354FY20

*Summary of Position:*
Under the general supervision of the Transportation Services Assistant Manager, the dispatcher is the shift coordinator for the drivers on the road. They answer the telephone, radio, and assist any customers that come in to the office. The dispatcher is responsible for responding to all emergency situations that arise on the buses, assisting with accidents, ensuring drivers show up for their shifts, assigning their buses and routes for the day, and covering any uncovered shifts. Dispatchers are also required to start buses (including checking vehicle fluids) and drive when necessary. Other duties as assigned.

*Additional Job Information:*

*Acceptable minimum level of education:*
HS or equivalent

*Acceptable minimum years of experience:* 1 year

*Other minimum qualifications:*

High school graduation or equivalent and one year of related experience.
Sufficient physical dexterity to perform duties and responsibilities of this job.
Familiarity with two-way radio communications equipment.
Valid Class B Commercial Drivers license with Passenger and Air Brake endorsements if required by hiring department.
Good driving record.
Must pass drug and alcohol screening tests and DOT physical as mandated by Department of Transportation agency regulations.
*Additional Preferred Qualifications:*

Microsoft Word
Microsoft Excel
Access Database
Microsoft Publisher
*Duties / Responsibilities:*

Assign drivers their bus for the day, notify them of their scheduled routes, ensure they show up for work. Set up the daily grease-board sheet on the computer. maintain the daily grease-board sheet including maintenance issues, fueling information, Access runs, etc review route runs and update any other important information-submit to management at the end of the day.
Operate the two way radio to dispatch drivers on their routes, respond to emergency situations involving the drivers and any other necessary communication with the drivers. Assist drivers with vehicle breakdowns by determining the nature of the breakdown, and then conferring with management regarding best solution. Notify supervisor of any concerns related to reasonable suspicion drug testing to help maintain driver/passenger safety.
Answer the telephone and respond to customer questions, comments, and concerns. Assist Access passengers with the schedule changes as needed. Keep the scheduled Access driver up to date of any changes in service.
Ensure all vehicles are properly fueled and secured at the end of each shift and/or day.
All other duties as assigned, including driving bus routes as needed by department.
*Salary Information:*
Salary is complemented by a comprehensive benefits package which includes medical, dental, retirement, tuition, and paid time off.

*Percent Time Information (FTE):* 1.00
*Grade:* 08

*Institution Information:*

*Posting Date:* 07/02/2019
*Open Until Filled:* No
*Closing Date:* 7/19/2019
*Posting Open to Internal Candidates Only?:* No
*Interested Internal Candidates Exist?:* No
*Job Category:* Hourly Staff (Non-Exempt)
*Appointment Type:* Regular
*If TERM position provide projected end date:* 
*Equipment/Instruments:* Two-way radio Computer
*DOT Safety Information:* Hold a commercial driver's license (CDL), Drive vehicles over 26,001 GVWR (Gross vehicle weight restrictions), Drive vehicles designed to transport more than 16 passengers, including the driver, Control the movement of motor vehicles requiring a commercial driver's license for operation

*To apply, visit https://jobs.usnh.edu/postings/33231*

_The University System of New Hampshire is an Equal Opportunity/Equal Access/Affirmative Action employer. The University System is committed to creating an environment that values and supports diversity and inclusiveness across our campus communities and encourages applications from qualified individuals who will help us achieve this mission. The University System prohibits discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, disability, veteran status, or marital status. Application by members of all underrepresented groups is encouraged. Hiring is contingent upon eligibility to work in the U.S._

jeid-b2ec12def463c74e85ba1e77c8ad7c6f








*Application Information*
Contact:
University of New Hampshire

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/1525198


----------

